# 10% off at Circuit City



## lombard (Dec 6, 2001)

Still awaiting my confirmation email, but I just ordered my S3 from Circuit City with overnight shipping. Supposed to arrive 9/15/06.

The kicker is I tried out an online CC affiliate coupon for 10% off any online purchase over $199. My order review screen on the CC website is showing an $80 coupon.

I entered the coupon reference code a couple of times, and it always said it was invalid (or something along those lines). Enough jumping through hoops and trying to find an affiliate, eventually it just seemed to work.

Well, here's an update...just got my confirmation email and it's still showing $80 off.  

Here's the link for the coupon...


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

Which affiliate did you go through?


----------



## lombard (Dec 6, 2001)

I never actually found an affiliate. Just did a search for TiVo from the linked page...


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

Hmm, ok... you must have gotten lucky. Congrats! 

I tried this a few times with no joy :-(

Starting from the coupon link above, and searching for series3, adding to cart, and getting all the way to the purchase review screen... no discount.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Sonic,

I believe this info will help.

I tried to use the coupon by using the direct link to it (above). I can confirm that if you do that, it WILL NOT give you the discount. I tried several times.

What will work is if you use this affiliate link and then click-thru the Circuit City link:

http://dealmac.com/deals/Circuit-City-com-coupon-10-off-199-or-more/131606.html?ref=rss_dealmac_7

(credit: Moderator Dan from earlier post).

When I did that, the 10% discount showed up, but only when I got to the screen where I entered my credit card info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

SWEET!

That did it! I got my 10% off!

Thanks guys!


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

If I go this route and get the 3 year warranty, its only $1.41 more than what I paid at Tivo.com, and I get it by 1pm on Friday guaranteed: one hour before my cable co comes to install the cards. I think I'll be cancelling the Tivo order and going with CC. If they can't stop the order I'll just refuse it and be reimbursed that way, but I'll call early in the morning to confirm.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

lawilson2 said:


> If I go this route and get the 3 year warranty, its only $1.41 more than what I paid at Tivo.com, and I get it by 1pm on Friday guaranteed: one hour before my cable co comes to install the cards. I think I'll be cancelling the Tivo order and going with CC. If they can't stop the order I'll just refuse it and be reimbursed that way, but I'll call early in the morning to confirm.


My bad, I didn't even tally in the $39.78 for tax that Tivo threw in AFTER the sale. So I'd be saving $38.37 even with CC charging shipping & tax, AND that includes a 3 year warranty. BAM!


----------



## craigslist (Sep 14, 2006)

sonicboom said:


> SWEET!
> 
> That did it! I got my 10% off!
> 
> Thanks guys!


So does that mean since u saved 80.00 now u cant transfer lifetime to box.Since it says to transfer lifetime u have to Buy from tivo direct...........


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 2, 2006)

craigslist said:


> So does that mean since u saved 80.00 now u cant transfer lifetime to box.Since it says to transfer lifetime u have to Buy from tivo direct...........


That would be true if I had lifetime from some other unit to transfer, but I don't, so I lose nothing.

I haven't owned a Tivo in four years.


----------



## craigslist (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay so its a good deal if u dont plan to transfer lifetime.So i need a coupon for tivo because i want to transfer my lifetime.

thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Don't think you'll ever see a "deal" from TiVo direct. The price _might_ come down before the offfer expires if sales are low, but even then you're going to pay full price.

You guys who really want to do a transfer might want to consider looking at lifetime giftcards. Especially if you're going to sell your old TiVo. A S2 TiVo with lifetime sells for about $450 on eBay. Ones without sells for about $50. That gives the lifetime subscription a value of about $400. Add in the $200 you're going to pay TiVo for the transfer and the $80 you can save by buying it from somewhere other then TiVo and you're up to $680 net cost for the lifetime sub. That's roughly what the lifetime giftcards sell for on ebay.

Dan


----------



## jjarmoc (Sep 15, 2006)

Used this 10% link on Tuesday, received my S3 today. Nice. $785 including tax and overnight shipping.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

use ebates.com to get another 2% back too.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

I couldn't pass up the 10% off, so I took the plunge. Should hopefully arrive on Monday. Woohoo!!!


----------



## ecomper (Sep 4, 2003)

Sirshagg said:


> use ebates.com to get another 2% back too.


You can use fatwallet as well. The great thing about them is that you can send your 2% to a PayPal account instead of waiting for a check.


----------



## mad6c (Nov 2, 2003)

I swear when i ran through this last night the extended warranty was listed as well. Anyone know how to purchase this as well?


----------



## mad6c (Nov 2, 2003)

Sorry figured it out it was listed in small print on the right when you looked at the item.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mad6c said:


> I swear when i ran through this last night the extended warranty was listed as well. Anyone know how to purchase this as well?


You have to actually click on the product link from the first Series 3 page - then the extended warranty will show up.

I missed it when I placed my order, so I'm hoping to buy the EW from my local CC once I get the box - in the past, CC has let me buy an EW seperately, as long as it's within 30 days of initial purchase.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I went to Frys in Downers Grove this morning. tivo is just taking too long. Frys has had these in since Monday! They matched the CC 10% and I got their instant exchange warranty. I'm on my way home now! Yay!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wait for one of those 12% off coupons at best buy too (unless they exclude TiVo, can't remember)


----------



## jjarmoc (Sep 15, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> I went to Frys in Downers Grove this morning. tivo is just taking too long. Frys has had these in since Monday! They matched the CC 10% and I got their instant exchange warranty. I'm on my way home now! Yay!


Wow.. awesome! Who's your cable provider? I'm with Comcast headed out of Schamburg... they've set me up for 10/9 install. I'm kind of bummed and was curious if you'd manage to get a better date.

Good luck!


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

jjarmoc said:


> Wow.. awesome! Who's your cable provider? I'm with Comcast headed out of Schamburg... they've set me up for 10/9 install. I'm kind of bummed and was curious if you'd manage to get a better date.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm with RCN. They will be here within the next 2 hours.


----------



## jjarmoc (Sep 15, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> I'm with RCN. They will be here within the next 2 hours.


[email protected]#!


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVotion said:


> Sonic,
> 
> I believe this info will help.
> 
> ...


I can also confirm this works. The $80 coupon paid for sales tax and overnight shipping. Supposed to be here tomorrow!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Wait for one of those 12% off coupons at best buy too (unless they exclude TiVo, can't remember)


They usually DO, unfortunately. And Apple products. And Hard drives.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

No, recent Best Buy coupons have NOT excluded Tivo.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

ashu said:


> They usually DO, unfortunately. And Apple products. And Hard drives.


It's true they usually exclude the cheap S2 units, but they might not exclude the pricy S3. But they're out of stock anyway, so Circuit City is the way to go right now:

Circuit City Affiliates Page

You order through this page and the $80 off shows up at the end, right before you confirm. You don't need to enter any codes or do anything special.


----------



## fl_dba (Mar 4, 2004)

Went through ebates and like ehardman said, the 10% off paid for shipping and sales tax. I also ordered the Tivo wireless adapter and saved $5 off that too!


----------



## jacksonian (Nov 3, 2003)

Did this today, got the 3 year warranty and overnight shipping for $855. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## ThomC (Nov 4, 2003)

So I bought my S3 yesterday, online at CC. Can I use price protection somehow on this or will I have to return this one and order again. Mine is still, (remarkably), unopened so getting the refund will be easy.


----------



## TiVoToo (Sep 12, 2006)

ThomC said:


> So I bought my S3 yesterday, online at CC. Can I use price protection somehow on this or will I have to return this one and order again. Mine is still, (remarkably), unopened so getting the refund will be easy.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318275


----------

